# CYOA Charters, St Thomas



## ddarsey (Aug 10, 2003)

We''re concidering a bareboat charter with them in the fall and I would be interested in hearing anyone elses experiences with this company.

Thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If you are interested in a St. Thomas based company. May I humbly suggest VIP. I must admit I have a charter boat with them that they take care of meticulously. They have been rated very highly on Sailonline which is an independent source. I have spoken to many who have sailed ith them and have never heard of a major problem.

Thank you 
John _/) _/) _/)


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

I had friends that came down and chartered from CYOA and took the boat to Anegada. A Hunter 40 something. No problems that I''m aware of. Of course, I''m not much on Hunters and could go on and on about how lockers didn''t close right . . . never mind. They loved it. And they''re fast friends with the dock crew and checkout people at CYOA now. This was their second time, and they''re coming back next year. Other than that, I''ve never chartered a boat in my life. It''d be my guess that VIP costs quite a bit more for those Hylas beasts. KW


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Viexiell,

Not so!! 

I have a 40ft. Jeanneau and we even have 36''s besides the Hylas. We are a very small company and extremely competitive. I don''t think you will find a more customer service orientated organization, or boats that are better maintained. Even the linens pass my wife sniff and clean test. As they say try us, you''ll like us....

Disclosure: I am the owner of C/V "Better than Popcorn" with VIP yachts. 

Good luck you''ll love the USVI and BVI''s.

John _/) _/) _/)


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

Nothing wrong with that! And I''ve seen the boat. I have to go over regularly and fire the diesels on Bankrunner. Dodged the bullet pretty good this weekend, didn''t we?


----------

